# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Removing an external window and filling the cavity

## Hans1972

Hi All 
I'm a week away from commencing a renovation on a 1960's weatherboard house where we are having the asbestos removed from two internal bedrooms and reskinning the internal walls / ceilings with new gyprock.  
In one of the rooms we have an odd window configuration where were have a long window (3 x 1200mm long x 600mm panes) that span across the room at head height.  
Below this window we have smaller 1200mm square window which sits around waist height. I'm looking at removing this window when the asbestos is removed and filling over the cavity in the resheeting process. The window frame is timber and I have access to matching cladding for the outside of the house. 
Is this something that the average handyman can attempt? If so, does anyone have any advice on how to approach this. Do I need to add any flashing? If so, where do I purchase this from and how is it installed? 
Thanks in advance as always.
Andrew

----------


## ausdesign

On the face of it it sounds very straight forward. If I am interpreting correctly the roof load will be carried by existing lintels etc so it will be a case of simply removing the lower window, putting in an extra stud in the opening to carry the internal & external linings. No flashings required.

----------


## Hans1972

Thanks Peter - Yes that sounds like what I was hoping. I wasn't sure if I needed to place flashing in, or behind, the vertical joins to prevent water leaking in. Do you think a general exterior gap sealer will do the trick?

----------


## shauck

If you can, stagger the joins of the external cladding when you close up the window opening. It will look better.

----------


## goldie1

> Thanks Peter - Yes that sounds like what I was hoping. I wasn't sure if I needed to place flashing in, or behind, the vertical joins to prevent water leaking in. Do you think a general exterior gap sealer will do the trick?

   Use sika on the butt joins

----------

